# Keeping ontop of white?



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

My F31's paint is in really good order, being white I like to keep it clean and tar free. There's little swirls in the paint, but I am looking for a product to use by hand or DA to keep the paint clean and crisp white.

Are there any products you can recommend, I have tried AF Tripple, Megs 105, Megs Ultimate Polish.

Thanks


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Triple is rubbish last five minutes MEGS 105 is a polish and Ultimate good to get swirl free and then choose your wax/Sealent of choice always have Tar Remover to hand and I use a paint cleanser every so often after a wash.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

The emphasis is on the prep, then keeping it as clean as reasonably possible, as with black you have to be realistic. Less overall touching may help, so air dry if you can..

Two layers of any top brand, I change wax on a regular basis do test sections, on both of our black cars.

Look in the "White" car section see one you like then contact them, or just keep trying them, FK1000p for wheels as well Soft99 #Zymöl Dodo, White diamond, PB blue/red.....or a show wax..

Good luck....

John Tht.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I had a white A5 previously and once the car was polished etc, I used AG HD wax and this gave a lovely gloss to it and helped to keep it clean - if I ran the hose over the bonnet as I was about to wash it, you could see the water turn dirty as the surface muck was washed away. 

Kept it topped up with HD wax and looked great :thumb:


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been looking after my wife's white Mini for 12 years and her white Kia for 7.
I don't really see much difference in the LSPs I've used over the years.
They've all given nice beading at first which tails off after a couple months.
What keeps it krisp is a good paint cleanser. You really see the white come back gleaming as it lifts ingrained dirt that clay and fallout remover leaves behind. The applicator pad goes black and the paint comes back white.......very satisfying to watch :thumb:
I've tried
Turtle Wax Platinum (no longer available)
Autoglym SRP
Carlack NSC 68
Prima Amigo

To be honest I find SRP cheap, easy to obtain and just as good on a regularly cleaned car.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I use the soft black sponge from this set on a cordless drill to apply my SRP now.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/aw/d/B071LFWJ3Y/ref=oh_aui_i_d_old_o0_img?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Very quick and easy this way.
As I'm not looking to correct defects but just cleanse, I hardly apply any pressure.

Most would have a cordless drill, so £6-7 isn't a big outlay.


----------



## Dazednconfused (Oct 10, 2017)

Got to say I don't think you can go too far wrong with AG SRP.
I use it once a year on my white fiesta and always comes up really crisp - that's by hand so far. I'll be using SRP by DA in Sept/Oct so I'm looking forward to those results. :thumb:


----------



## PLuKE (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks everybody.

I re wax my car once a month with Dodo White Diamond, and the car is washed weekly and a QD during the week.

I want something that removes a buildup of dirt, and some fine swirls, then topped off with the Dodo WD.

So AG SRP or AF Tripple? Or a proper paint cleaner like Dodo Lime Prime?

Thanks


----------



## Fairtony (Mar 12, 2018)

PLuKE said:


> Thanks everybody.
> 
> I re wax my car once a month with Dodo White Diamond, and the car is washed weekly and a QD during the week.
> 
> ...


Lime Prime is an AIO like AG SRP and AF Tripple. I like both SRP and Tripple. But Tripple certainly has more cut to it. But both paint cleans perfectly.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Carlack kit is very good on white or car pro essence topped with reload is probably the one for me


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Try kkd regloss it will hide the remaining swirls if you don't intend to fully correct the paint and its very easy to use 

I do find white does show tar and other contamination more prominently and the finish is more focused on the decontamination process but it is very rewarding when the general misconception is its difficult to get a nice glossy finish on white 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Paint cleanser or cleanser/polish - to add to other suggestions consider BiltHamber or M&K Pure and then re wax


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Love the AF tough prep & tough coat combo on white.

As Above the carlack twins are also brilliant on white.


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

M&K Pure followed by their blanc wax. Great combo


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Carlack 68 NSC excellent on white 
You will be amazed what it does , just use as directed , simples 😀


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

With white as black you have to be realistic, you could wash it everyday which I have done for a while or do it in sections, the place where most of the dirt is noticable.

I now do not use QD, as that build up of attracted dust is more visible, so every contact start with a wash.

Keeping the integrity of the wax maximized prior to the next coat. If you are waxing it every month that is the best you can do, less touching less scratches, hide or remove where appropriate. My Duet shampoo does leave a great result, as with many others, interim care plus no bad contact. 

You can use QD after a wash just not in the regular cycle as dist plus qd are not a good mix. I too have older black cars than get a lot of attention it is full time a continual process, while also being realistic.

The next level may be some form of seal, Collinite or FK1000p or higher up the scale in cost plus performance.

John Tht.


----------



## mwad (Mar 4, 2011)

Carlack for me


----------

